
Show HN: Type-Checker – Type Check Python Values and Complex Data Structures - robjampar
https://robjampar.gitlab.io/type-checker/
======
robjampar
Published this today, it's the first Python package that I have released.

Could be useful for type checking Python Values that come from decoded JSON
requests (for example web API request format validation)

~~~
all2
I've been using TypeScript type checking in JS recently, and I went back to
python and was wanting type checking. It was a weird feeling.

Would there be a way to build this into a plugin for Atom or VS code?

~~~
robjampar
Have you seen/are you using type hinting (available in python 3.5+) Most IDEs
have support for type hinting.

[https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0484/](https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0484/)

~~~
all2
I have not! Thank you!

